#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What's your personal opinion about love?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

We have seen lots of opinions and expressions about love in the storybooks and the films. But every one of us has our own definition about love. for me *"love is unreasonable, without your knowledge, you will fall for someone and loving that person wholeheartedly make you feel happy and content."* So guys let's share your personal opinion about love here.

----------


## Grace

No one can destroy love from this universe. Because Love is endless.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

Hello Bhavya, 


In my opinion love is just a emotional feeling only and in science it's just a hormonal activity. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bhavya

> No one can destroy love from this universe. Because Love is endless.


True Grace, Love is infinity, It will stay in this world till the living beings exist in this earth.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Bhavya, 
> 
> 
> In my opinion love is just a emotional feeling only and in science it's just a hormonal activity.


Hello Marvin,

If we really think in a scientific way,Not only love every action we do is a hormonal reaction.Sure love is a emotional feeling but I want to know what kind of emotion is it for you?

----------


## tripidea

Love is just a feeling not only for human, it's common feeling for all the living soul. don't think that love is best and its our life. Because love can change anytime anywhere.So in my thought love is just a feel nothing else.

----------


## Roshani

The meaning of true love varies from person-to-person. In my opinion , we can't explain true love by writing. But Love is a mixture of feelings and Love is endless. :love:

----------


## Vaishnavi

Love is a very strong feeling.Love is the most beautiful and happiest thing in life.Love is an unconditional acceptance of the other person.true love is more powerful.Only those who have realized the love can understand the meaning of true love.  :Thumbs:

----------


## Bhavya

> Love is just a feeling not only for human, it's common feeling for all the living soul. don't think that love is best and its our life. Because love can change anytime anywhere.So in my thought love is just a feel nothing else.


Hi Tripidea, 


I agree that love is common for every living being in this world.You're right love is not our life but it's one the important and beautiful feelings we experience in our life.

----------


## Bhavya

> The meaning of true love varies from person-to-person. In my opinion , we can't explain true love by writing. But Love is a mixture of feelings and Love is endless.


You are right Roshani, Love is a mixture of lots of feeling like happiness,excitement,nervous,anxiety, content,sadness and sorrow.It makes us feel lots of emotions at a time.

----------


## Bhavya

> Love is a very strong feeling.Love is the most beautiful and happiest thing in life.Love is an unconditional acceptance of the other person.true love is more powerful.Only those who have realized the love can understand the meaning of true love.


Yeah Vaishnavi, love is the mutual acceptance,respect,understanding,friendship,sacrif ice and affection between two people. :love:

----------


## COD

> Hello Friends,
> 
> We have seen lots of opinions and expressions about love in the storybooks and the films. But every one of us has our own definition about love. for me *"love is unreasonable, without your knowledge, you will fall for someone and loving that person wholeheartedly make you feel happy and content."* So guys let's share your personal opinion about love here.


Love is a feeling but you can't feel this at anytime. When you fall in love with someone truly that time only you will realize the feeling of love. In my point of view, you can't love anyone because of the person only impressed you. First, you need to find out the significant person who you think as your life partner then only you fall in love with them.If you need a better relationship with your life partner then you both need to have a better understanding between you.

----------


## subasan

> Hello Friends,
> 
> We have seen lots of opinions and expressions about love in the storybooks and the films. But every one of us has our own definition about love. for me *"love is unreasonable, without your knowledge, you will fall for someone and loving that person wholeheartedly make you feel happy and content."* So guys let's share your personal opinion about love here.


Your explanation about love is wonderful. According to me love is *constant.* Love never changes, people we love may/might change. Love is unexplainable. You can only try to understand but it's beyond our knowledge. Love is God.

----------


## Bhavya

> Love is a feeling but you can't feel this at anytime. When you fall in love with someone truly that time only you will realize the feeling of love. In my point of view, you can't love anyone because of the person only impressed you. First, you need to find out the significant person who you think as your life partner then only you fall in love with them.If you need a better relationship with your life partner then you both need to have a better understanding between you.


Well said Wanot, We can't fall for someone because we are impressed with them, Love is a different feeling that we feel for someone special. You're right understanding is very important for a relationship.

----------


## Bhavya

> Your explanation about love is wonderful. According to me love is *constant.* Love never changes, people we love may/might change. Love is unexplainable. You can only try to understand but it's beyond our knowledge. Love is God.


Very true Subasan, How much we try but we can't explain our love properly.We can feel it,express it but can't explain it and I totally agree that love never change If we are fortunate we can live it or If we are lucky we can cherish it.

----------


## Tomhardy

Love is just a feeling between two people.everybody have different thoughts about love.someone loves mother,someone loves friends, it change person to person.In my opinion love is everything.If some on dislike you just give them the love that you have.If someone loves you give them more and more love that you could.Life is all about the mindset.

*#spreadlove*

----------


## Bhavya

> Love is just a feeling between two people.everybody have different thoughts about love.someone loves mother,someone loves friends, it change person to person.In my opinion love is everything.If some on dislike you just give them the love that you have.If someone loves you give them more and more love that you could.Life is all about the mindset.
> 
> *#spreadlove*


Beautifully said Tomhardy, We should love the people who hate us, It not about them it's about us,because spreading love give us inner peace and happiness. So always *#spreadlove* around you.

----------


## Janushan

Too many persons, too many opinions. I want to say that everyone has own opinion about that, think yourself , sure you will get a better opinion. So my way loveis pure way to get relation.

----------


## Bhavya

> Too many persons, too many opinions. I want to say that everyone has own opinion about that, think yourself , sure you will get a better opinion. So my way loveis pure way to get relation.


I agree with you Janushan love is one of the pure relationship in the world. Hope you experiencing it.

----------

